# Ruger Old Army



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anybody had any experience with the ruger Old Army, cap and ball .45?

I'm thinking about buying one, got one located for $250.00, stainless, 7 1/2 inch barrel , adjustable sights.

Any comments?


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Not a bad price. They're built like a bank vault and are the only cap n' ball gun that can be used with 4fg powder. You can even get a cylinder that'll let you shoot 45 Colt in em' if you want to, of course it's best to load your ctgs. with black powder or Pyrodex if you do that to keep the pressure down to proper levels. I've owned several different cap n' ball pistols and I'd say my Ruger was one of the best and one of my favorite.

:beer:


----------

